

Slavery’s last stronghold - ucha
http://www.cnn.com/interactive/2012/03/world/mauritania.slaverys.last.stronghold/

======
pedalpete
Is this really the 'last stronghold' of slavery, or is it the last place where
slavery isn't hidden away from prying eyes and is somewhat accepted.

From what I understand human trafficking and slavery are alive and well.

~~~
pbiggar
As I recall [1], Mauritania is the last stronghold of old-style slavery, where
people legally own other people. There are many other kinds of slavery which
involve people being held captive.

That said, read the article, its very interesting.

[1] From reading [http://www.amazon.com/Disposable-People-Slavery-Global-
Econo...](http://www.amazon.com/Disposable-People-Slavery-Global-
Economy/dp/0520272919) a few years ago

------
richardjordan
Given how many countries and cultures allow women to be treated as property
and owned with little recourse it's hard to say this is the last stronghold of
slavery. We just prefer not to raise this too often, as it's often the result
of religious rules.

------
javierga
We crossed Mauritania when Aziz was running for presidency (the guy who
overthrew the democratically elected government) and never even heard of the
notion. Amazing article. Thanks CNN

